# Need ideas for Filter diy



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

*Need help with sump Filter setup diy*

Hello...
I am just kidnapping my own old threat to not loose the tips that are already in it.
But i decided now to go with sump filter
I will use my 45 Gallon spare Fishtank for it and will connect both tanks with a water bridge
But...i watched and looked up so many videos about sump filters, that i am now confused which to take...
And how to space out the chambers...
The material is already here...
Does anyone here in the forum have a sump filter for freshwater (i will not include skimmer), who could share his experience with me?
Looking for help with 
How much pre filter media space
How how much and what kind of bio media
And keep heater in tanks or move into sump?
Anyone insulated there tanks?
And so on...

Thx for your thoughts in advance*old dude


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have no idea on the ins and outs of sharing a filter between two tanks and my mind says bad idea on the grounds that if there would be a water parameter problem, or a parasite problem, disease, etc. in one tank, its immidediately going to be in BOTH tanks. 

That being said, and no i dont know how exactly, but I think you could turn the 40 into a sump for at least one of the tanks.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Go to Select Aquatics website and watch the video on his system set up. It may solve your issue with just two changes per week.


----------



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

Ended up to have my Sump running but the silicone gave in to the water pressure...and now my separating walls are collapsing...
Very frustrated...but the fish water stys nice and clean now with the plants and bio balls and huge filter matts...
Overflow system diy was kind of a sleep taking nightmare...but even that looks good now...

Thx so far...


----------

